# LLBA



## roughfishfever22 (Apr 30, 2008)

I was just wondering if I could get some more information from any members on here about the LLBA. Unless I am mistaken the last thing Trapper2 put up here before he left us was about becoming a member but now it is gone. I know that they worked hard to get night bowfishing legal in MN.

I have read the presidential page on their home page, but it did not tell me a lot about the organization. My take on the LLBA is that they want to promote bowfishing to people in MN. I think that it is a great idea for all the bowfishermen in MN to come together and work for a common cause, but I do not understand why they charge a membership fee. The LLBA is in a different category than for example DU or Pheasants Forever, those organizations are in place to help the game that the members hunt. The whole idea of bowfishing is to rid the lakes of rough fish. So I guess my question is where my money would go if I were to join. If you can show me that over 90% of my money would go to sending letters to senators and other government officials to possibly get more lakes open for night fishing or if they would use it for other things that would benefit bowfishermen in MN, I would join today. I kind of wish Tapper2 was still on here because he was so set on this organization and I would just be curious as to why he felt that way. I am not looking for an argument just more information. I would gladly join this organization as long as I knew that my membership money would be spent for a productive cause.

Thanks.


----------



## carpkillergf (Apr 25, 2008)

I am just as curious as you roughfishfever. I realize you get a free subscription to Midwest Outdoors Magazine and that's great, except for those of us that already have a subscription to Midwest Outdoors Magazine. If that is a $13 value, then where is the other $7 going? I also realize that the money goes to helping introduce kids to bowfishing, which is also great. But how does that money help get kids into bowfishing? Does the LLBA own some land on some rivers that kids can come and shoot? Does the LLBA buy or rent some bows and arrows for kids to try out? The LLBA doesn't really state how the oganization wants to help out fellow bowfishermen. The website has no mission statement nor does it have up to date news on what the organization is doing. I am not looking for an argument and I also think it is somewhat difficult to understand why trapper and weasle would leave the forum so disgruntled while they were in the middle of trying to recruit people to join the LLBA, seems to me they just left because they had no answers. If anyone could help us out with this that would be great. Thanks.


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

ok guys i was lurking after talking to BLhunter so i have to log in and answer this question
If you enjoy bowfishing join us with your membership.
Membership includes:
- Subscription to Midwest Outdoors monthly where you will
find our newsletter
- Meet some new friends who share your same interests
- Shooting in a tournament or even a fun shoot get the inside scoop
- Access to all forums where you can talk to others from Pros to beginner, ask questions about boat rigs, lighting, generators, bows, arrows, or other equipment.
- The most up to date info related to the sport
- Up to date info on lots of rough fish action

Land of Lakes Bowfishing Association is Minnesota's only bowfishing club. The LLBA was formed in 2005 by a group of bowfisherman who wanted to preserve and expand bowfishing opportunities in Minnesota. We are a member based organization meaning the club is run by the members.

Every year the LLBA starts the season with a kids day shoot in Lino Lakes, Minnesota. Where members bring there boats and introduces 150+ kids to bowfishing.

Next for people interested in the tournament trail, there are bowfishing tourneys all over the state of MN. Each year members have a vote as to where the LLBA State Shoot will be located at. The LLBA State Shoot is the largest bowfishing tournament in Minnesota where prize money is earned and door prizes are given away.

Over the winter the LLBA has a winter get-together were awards are handed out from the previous season, new business is discussed, etc.

New for 2008 is the legalization of bowfishing at night. The LLBA spearheaded this movement and worked with the DNR to get this rule change passed.

The LLBA is committed to the preservation, promotion and education of the sport of bowfishing in Minnesota.

A lot of folks join a club and say, well what are ya gonna do for me? That's not what the LLBA is about, it's about furthering this sport in MN, educating youths and helping newcomers get started right.

Our Kid's Day and the many other youth events our members participate in are worth a membership alone.

Not to mention the LLBA spearheaded the night fishing movement and got a season starting June 1st. Many of us took a lot of time off work to travel to St. Paul on numerous occasions to get that done.

So, the way I see it is; if you're gonna night fish this year you should join the LLBA as we are the group responsible for providing the night bowfishing opportunity.

ok thats all i feel like copyin and pastin but heres some more http://theoldmudshark.com/llba/index.ph ... 20.15.html


----------



## mjoe (Jan 28, 2007)

why dont you guys post those questions on the llba forum, then you will get a straight up answer.


----------



## mjoe (Jan 28, 2007)

you have to remember there are overhead expences to run a club. Half of the membership fee go towards the MWO magazine. the other money go for website and forum fees, new members packet, permit fee for tourneys, stamps for mailings, etc. I can asure you that no one in the club is pocketing that money. One of our goals for the club is to become non profit org, but that costs hundreds of $$$ to file that with the state. When we get that we will get even more prizes to give away at tourneys and club meetings because its a write off for those businesses.

With any small club, you get what you put in. our club will only be as good as the members who put there effort to make the club better. Each member has there own way to help the club.

I am the points chairman for the club and I also submit all the articls for MWO newsletter and do other things as well. If you become a member I am always looking for guys to write a bowfishing related article for MWO.


----------



## BlazinArrow (Nov 27, 2006)

Members make the club what it is today. We have seen an influx of members in 2007-2008. Like Mjoe said it's all in what you put into it. So if you love to bowfish as I so do, then it's money well spent. The club is small but with more members we can be a DU or Pheasants forever, They didn't start off a million strong. It took lots of years by dedicated sportsmen to found those clubs & organizations., I myself would pay 50 bucks a year to affliated with the sport that I truely love. As for joining the LLBA, that is your choice. I know money is tight and you put in what you can. I truely have been impressed with the club and how it is now being run by our President. If you would like to know more about it. I suggest you give Brian our Prez a call and he'll talk your ear off about the things going on in MN about bowfishing or heck give me a call and i'll tell you all the things you can expect with the membership dues that you pay. I also use this as a networking source as where to fish and how to fish em. Priceless and it saves me gas money by getting on the fish without having to scout, like before I was in the club. It's great.....I promise :beer:


----------

